# Deer Rib Tallow



## sb59 (Feb 27, 2014)

Good Morning everyone,

Does anyone have a recipe to share that gets rid of the tallow in deer ribs? No matter what I try after the 1st rib my mouth feels like I've eaten a bar of Ivory soap!


----------



## themule69 (Feb 27, 2014)

Try 2-2-1

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2014)

Only thing ever worked for me was a sharp knife, and that doesn't work real good on Deer "Ribs".

When I was a Kid, my Mom never removed the fat from a deer roast, chop, or steak, and all night after Dinner we would be scraping tallow off of the roofs of our mouths for hours.

Bear


----------



## sb59 (Feb 27, 2014)

I've pretty much given up on trying to save them. Can't even feed to my dogs because then I can't hear the TV over them smacking their lips all night. And setters have some big lips!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2014)

SB59,

Don't know if this will help, but here's another thread with more comments about Deer Ribs:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/146374/venison-ribs

Bear


----------



## sb59 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> SB59,
> 
> Don't know if this will help, but here's another thread with more comments about Deer Ribs:
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear, I saw that thread. But I'm not into feeding birds or coyotes!


----------

